# Can you identify the Breeds



## Corey_Is_My_Scottie (Jul 10, 2006)

This is my friends dog but she is unsure of the breed
Can any one help?


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

You can't use html for images on this forum. Try using the


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

He looks to me like he might have some Australian Cattle Dog in him...not sure what else though.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I agree with ACD, and maybe some shepard?


----------



## Danegirl2208 (Jul 6, 2006)

definatly some ACD...maybe some shepherd too, not sure.. hes cute


----------



## kellymac (Jun 2, 2006)

definately has some blue heeler in there. i agree with having some shepherd in there too. he looks like a sweet dog.


----------



## Shelly_236 (Aug 15, 2006)

I agree with the ACD too, and maybe a bit of shepard tossed in for good measure


----------



## Amie (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah ACD crossed with GSD whatever it is its lovely


----------



## Schnauzer_lover_07 (Aug 20, 2006)

I would say german shepherd and **** dog


----------



## gojo431 (Aug 20, 2006)

My first impression was a cross between a shepherd and a Leopard, at least that ryhmes. Then I agree with the others about the Australian Cattle Dog mix but to go a step further of the ACD I would specify the Catuhoula Leopard. What do you think?


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

I don't see any Catahoula.

I do see ACD and GSD though


----------



## Blaster (Aug 24, 2006)

Curbside Prophet said:


> I agree with ACD, and maybe some shepard?


Yea some type of shepard is my guess.


----------



## SHOTZYS MOM (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks like maybe some akita...can't tell how big she is. Freckles on the nose have me stumped.


----------



## Ragmop53 (Aug 29, 2006)

Australian Cattle Dog

Take care Ragmop53


----------



## Melos (Aug 24, 2006)

I was thinking maybe some Akita as well, but shepherd and Australian cattle dog definately.


----------



## PureBred1 (Mar 17, 2007)

*Breed*

Hmm- ACD, shepherd I agree. Adorable, though.


----------



## giantschnauzer (Mar 17, 2007)

I was thinking ACD and Malinois


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

my thoughts are w/ the ACD/GSD mix.....i don't see any Akita there and i DEFINITELY don't see Catahoula......


----------



## siberian husky lover12 (Nov 17, 2006)

Corey_Is_My_Scottie said:


> This is my friends dog but she is unsure of the breed
> Can any one help?


OOO! KNOW FOR SURE! Its a ACD with german shephard and aussie! I have seen one before!


----------



## sobreeze (Oct 31, 2006)

*Blue Heeler Cattle Dog Mix*

Looks To Be A Blue Heeler Mixed With Something Not Sure But Looks Very Heeler


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

Okay! I was trying to figure out what else was in there...I recognized the Queensland Heeler and GSD in there...But wasn't sure what to do about the tail, and also a little bit of the coloring, and the density of the fur. I guess all of that was the aussie! She's VERY cute!


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

My first thought was ACD/GSD mix. What cute markings!


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

Ugh, I had a friend who's dog had puppies, and it turns out that when she was in heat, a dalmation got in the backyard. The mom was a Queensland heeler, and the bred her with a purebred queensland heeler, so seven out of the eight pups turned out to be purebred QH's, but then ONE of them was half queensland and half dalmation...It was pretty funny looking! It's whole body looked like a heeler, even the ears, but then she was white with black spots, and I think she even had a little bit of red spots...(the mom was a red heeler)


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Looks like a mix of Happy,Australian Cattle Dog and Shepard that would be my guess. Jen


----------

